# NEED: someone in Korea for Biography project



## zDom (Aug 3, 2009)

I am trying to put together a biography of Lee H. Park and need HELP.

Anyone there in Korea (speaks Korean?) that could possibly help me out?

Let me know - PLEASE.

Park was a remarkable martial artist who deserves to be remembered. I am hoping to put this biography together while it is still possible.

I doubt if there is any money to be made on this project, so I don't think I can offer any.

I CAN and WILL, however, give full credit in the finished project for all contributions.


----------

